# searching breeding and history of my appy gelding??



## megandsirus (19 October 2011)

http://s1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff426/harleyfraha/si/

(Orbital) Sirus is 14 years old (born 1997) and all i have managed to find out is that he was apparently born on the moor somewhere in England (I assume in Cornwall/south west but may not be).
He was taken to auctions as a baby so i don't have a way to trace any more owners, he is 14.1hh and i am guessing that he is perhaps an appaloosa x some kind of cob.. Have been suggested a cross  of appy and spanish type breeds too before but i'm doubtful of them..Though i really don't know! His papers have 'unknown' for breed/parents which doesn't help either.

I've heard of one or two ponies that look similar and have the same background as him before in this sort of area, so just wondering if anyone might know any more information about him/someone who used to breed or still does breed ponies like him?
Bit of a long shot, but i'm out of ideas!


----------



## s4sugar (19 October 2011)

What makes you think Appy?


----------



## megandsirus (19 October 2011)

Well for a start he is a few spot appaloosa (colour) 
I could be mistaken entirely on his breed, but i was gussing he had appy in him because of his shape and build, He's also a very talented jumper, and good in most sports he tries which i know appaloosa's (breed) can be known for, though admitedly that could have nothing do do with his breed at all really, he could have got that simpley from a talented parent.. But was just a thought i'd had
xx


----------



## s4sugar (19 October 2011)

You only get a few spot if the spotting comes from both parents. 
To me he looks like a blue & white.


----------



## Ruddyreindeer (19 October 2011)

It is a bit difficult to tell from the photos, but the pigmentation around the eyes does suggest some Appy somewhere, to me anyway. He looks a good sort.


----------



## megandsirus (19 October 2011)

He is definately a few spot, you can't tell in the photos i guess, but his does have spots (not as many as an average few-spot but his nose and eyes are speckely, and his skin under his coat is pink with spots/speckles all over, he has light brown splashes on his legs and ears too) But the grey in his mane is just where he has rubbed that patch and all that's left it the thin grey under hairs of his mane, but it used to be white x


----------



## brown tack (19 October 2011)

I've got a horse very simliar to yours. 
He's an appyx welsh d, also from the Somerset area. Just got him and passport not back so can tell you exact names then. 
Some people on the yard think he's got Spanish in him too but as soon as he moves you can see the welsh.


----------



## megandsirus (19 October 2011)

Would love to know the parents of yours when you find out, or see a piture of him =]
With mine i think it's probably the colour and long mane that tricks people into thinking he's part spanish, personally i don't think mine is posh enough hehe ;D


----------



## be positive (19 October 2011)

There is a breeder in  Somerset that breeds spotted and coloureds, he is J A Naish from Nailsea , I cannot find anymore info at the moment but it could get you started. He bred the SJ Spotty Dot Com.


----------



## Sandylou (20 October 2011)

megandsirus said:



			Would love to know the parents of yours when you find out, or see a piture of him =]
With mine i think it's probably the colour and long mane that tricks people into thinking he's part spanish, personally i don't think mine is posh enough hehe ;D
		
Click to expand...

Some people have suggested a hint of spanish with mine too (this does not in any way show in my photos on my public profile but in the flesh when he's working correctly or playing in the field there is something there)

I posted on your thread in NL btw 
Would be very interested to hear how you get on with this as I'd love to know more about my boy x


----------



## megandsirus (20 October 2011)

Heya =]
Sorry i'm a little hopeless, only just made my account on here so can't seem to find your photos! But interested to see =]
I will let you know if i find out more too =]


----------



## Sandylou (21 October 2011)

Here's a link to some pics for you:-
http://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n498/Loulabeau/


----------



## Sandylou (21 October 2011)

Sandylou said:



			Here's a link to some pics for you:-
http://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n498/Loulabeau/

Click to expand...

That won't work cos it's a private album.....hold on I'll try to get it sorted


----------



## Sandylou (21 October 2011)

Sandylou said:



			That won't work cos it's a private album.....hold on I'll try to get it sorted 

Click to expand...

OK try it now


----------



## megandsirus (21 October 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous! 
I know of someone who has one similar looking to ours too where i live and the father of their pony is a gypsy stallion called 'Danny' only no one has a way to contact him or even has photos of the stallion sadly... =/
But love your boy, he's like mine but slightly cobbier (is that a word?! lol) So pretty! =D


----------



## Barleyboo (22 October 2011)

Sandylou, your pony is almost the double of a pony I used to have. He was a british spotted pony (few spot) by LLanforda Cheetah, out of Bantac Cinnamon. He did also have some welsh in him. I believe the person I bought him from got him from the Southampton area.


----------



## Fii (24 October 2011)

megandsirus said:



http://s1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff426/harleyfraha/si/

(Orbital) Sirus is 14 years old (born 1997) and all i have managed to find out is that he was apparently born on the moor somewhere in England (I assume in Cornwall/south west but may not be).
He was taken to auctions as a baby so i don't have a way to trace any more owners, he is 14.1hh and i am guessing that he is perhaps an appaloosa x some kind of cob.. Have been suggested a cross  of appy and spanish type breeds too before but i'm doubtful of them..Though i really don't know! His papers have 'unknown' for breed/parents which doesn't help either.

I've heard of one or two ponies that look similar and have the same background as him before in this sort of area, so just wondering if anyone might know any more information about him/someone who used to breed or still does breed ponies like him?
Bit of a long shot, but i'm out of ideas!
		
Click to expand...

Do you know which auction he was sold from?
 Could it have been Beaulieu rd?


----------



## Sandylou (25 October 2011)

My pony is pretty cute ay!


----------



## megandsirus (25 October 2011)

I have no idea which auction/sale it was, so yes there is a small chance it could have been that one =]


----------



## JFTDWS (25 October 2011)

no info on Sirus, obviously, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Fii (26 October 2011)

megandsirus said:



			I have no idea which auction/sale it was, so yes there is a small chance it could have been that one =]
		
Click to expand...

I have a friend who has appys, cobs, and foresters, they also have conservation grazing, so might tie in with what you have said.
 I will get her to have a look at your photo's and see what she thinks.


----------



## megandsirus (27 October 2011)

Thank you very much =]


----------

